# Safest way to travel extremely low-budget?



## Off to the Morgue (Jun 25, 2012)

Any advice? My bro and I are still kind of young, I can not walk long distance due to health issues, and we don't have much cash. We are in Portland, Oregon and are mostly interested in Seattle, Chicago, San Francisco, and NYC. I am especially knowledgeable of Seattle and somewhat of Chicago as I have been to both. Any cheap buses or anything else?


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 25, 2012)

https://www.boltbus.com/ 

Seattle or BC are only a dollar to get to from PDX if you order ahead of time.


----------



## darkhippy (Jun 25, 2012)

Train


----------



## finn (Jun 25, 2012)

Also, greyhound tickets way in advance, can't change the dates without a fee. Safe and cheap usually means boring.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 25, 2012)

darkhippy said:


> Train


he said safe.


----------



## renotwin (Jun 25, 2012)

hitch hike, just got to be safe about it


----------



## Doobie_D (Jun 25, 2012)

Bolt bus - reserve it right NOW for the date of -6/28/2012 for 10:30am and its only a fuckin DOLLAR!! You could spange that up in 2 minutes at the most


----------



## Charlie (Jul 6, 2013)

motorcycle, in combination with volunteer work for gas, food and shelter. one can travel quite inexpensively.


----------



## schmutz (Jul 6, 2013)

Go look on the bulletin board at your local college.


----------



## rails2rails (Jul 6, 2013)

Put one foot in front of the other, on the ground or a bike pedal.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 7, 2013)

rails2rails said:


> Put one foot in front of the other, on the ground or a bike pedal.


 
He's got me beat on the motorcycle idea. I've met people who hike the Pacific Crest Trail. I prefer to hitchhike, I've never had any problems with safety yet, but I'll be preparing myself with some self defense classes soon.



schmutz said:


> Go look on the bulletin board at your local college.



What would one look for on a bulletin board at college?


----------



## schmutz (Jul 7, 2013)

People looking for company and/or ride shares when they are driving home to visit or whatever. I picked up a ride from Utah to Wisconsin once for $20 in gas money.


----------



## drinkwindexx (Dec 20, 2013)

Craigslist.


----------

